# On the radio this morning...



## The_Davis_5 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have been browsing through this forum for about a month now, but this morning I heard something on the radio that pushed me to finally register.

On the Glenn Beck show today, he was saying something to the extent of "the responsible thing to do is to be prepared."

I wish I could find the transcript (without being an "insider")... I remember him going on and on about how important it is that we are prepared, and that we all look at what could be the worst-case scenario and have a plan for it.

This is the 3rd most listened to talk radio program in America... Hopefully more people will start to take preparedness seriously.


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

welcome to the forum! I have noticed more and more of the responsible news shows recommending that people prepare for an upcoming crisis. I believe that an economic crisis or a natural disaster (storms) are the most likely things we need to prepared for...food, supplies, tools, emergency lighting, and cash in hand. Along the way, we are prepared for many other events as well. It sure doesn't hurt!


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

I dont' worry about the end of the world or an economic collapse. It is care tactics for the bnks and loan companies to get what they can steal from the working people.
Preparing for a natural or man made incident is very smart planning.
With my backgound in disater work I have learned tha the better some one is prepared the better and easier they will make it through a disater no matter what kind or the magnitude.


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

Please excuse my typo. It was meant to be scare tactics not care tactics. Banks and loan companies


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm preparing for an economic collapse. In 2001 gold was about $260 an ounce. Today it's at $925 and rising. That tells you a lot about the continuing collapse on government backed paper money. One day we'll see gold at $3000 an ounce. I'm looking forward to fuel and food shortages and general social disorder and 30% unemployment. 

The great thing about being prepared is that even if the disaster you are preparing for never happens you'll be covered for most other disasters anyway.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

The_Davis_5 said:


> I have been browsing through this forum for about a month now, but this morning I heard something on the radio that pushed me to finally register.
> 
> On the Glenn Beck show today, he was saying something to the extent of "the responsible thing to do is to be prepared."
> 
> ...


I have never heard of this Glenn Beck person - so - I had to Google him. Found his website that states there are audio and web-cam archives. So - I click into it and find a small pile of links. Since today is February 11 2009, I figured that I would click on the link for February 10 2009 .. titled Universal healt buried in stimulus .. and I find a page of 4 links ..

Which should I click on to hear what Glenn Beck has to say about being prepared?


----------



## Paronoid1 (Oct 16, 2008)

NaeKid said:


> I have never heard of this Glenn Beck person - so - I had to Google him. Found his website that states there are audio and web-cam archives. So - I click into it and find a small pile of links. Since today is February 11 2009, I figured that I would click on the link for February 10 2009 .. titled Universal healt buried in stimulus .. and I find a page of 4 links ..
> 
> Which should I click on to hear what Glenn Beck has to say about being prepared?


I listen to Glenn via internet stream at work, in case you're interested. This doesn't directly answer your question, but over time it will 

Glenn Beck radio stream


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Paronoid1 said:


> I listen to Glenn via internet stream at work, in case you're interested. This doesn't directly answer your question, but over time it will
> 
> Glenn Beck radio stream


Clicking on that link gives me a page that states I am not allowed to listen to the radio show because I am in Canada ...


----------



## grumpyhillbilly (Jan 31, 2009)

Their are popular, main stream talk show hosts and politicians saying that an economic collapse is coming. I might seem paranoid when I push this issue but for those who know, it's up to you to tell those who don't know what's going on. When Glen Beck is telling people this country has been taken over by people who are as unamerican as you can get you had better believe it. It's not that I put that much faith in Glen Beck, it's just that he can't just rant about things without having facts because he is popular and has his ratings to consider.
They are pushing a bill through right now that will cause all guns, even the one's that are ancient to be registered. You're going to have to let the government go through your mental health records and every other private place to determine weather or not you should be allowed to posses guns. If the bad guys who couldn't care less about the law were to undergo the same process it wouldn't be so bad, but as it is the crooks (even the ones that aren't in government) are going to have the guns but the honest people aren't. It's coming.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

grumpyhillbilly said:


> Their are popular, main stream talk show hosts and politicians saying that an economic collapse is coming. I might seem paranoid when I push this issue but for those who know, it's up to you to tell those who don't know what's going on. When Glen Beck is telling people this country has been taken over by people who are as unamerican as you can get you had better believe it. It's not that I put that much faith in Glen Beck, it's just that he can't just rant about things without having facts because he is popular and has his ratings to consider.
> * They are pushing a bill through right now that will cause all guns, even the one's that are ancient to be registered. You're going to have to let the government go through your mental health records and every other private place to determine weather or not you should be allowed to posses guns. If the bad guys who couldn't care less about the law were to undergo the same process it wouldn't be so bad, but as it is the crooks (even the ones that aren't in government) are going to have the guns but the honest people aren't. It's coming.*


Its already here - well - here meaning in Canada. It is nothing more than a joke to the criminals - they bring all the weapons they want from out of country and use them any way that they want. Its the law-abiding citizens that have to jump through so many hoops and certificates and tests and such that most won't even bother to try to get a certified to get a gun.

I have heard from friends who "wanted to take up hunting" to supplement their meat-stocks that by the time that they got their paperwork to purchase a gun, they had to re-cert. again because the first set was about to expire.

Fishing - well - anyone with half-a-brain can get their licence for that ...


----------



## Paronoid1 (Oct 16, 2008)

NaeKid said:


> Clicking on that link gives me a page that states I am not allowed to listen to the radio show because I am in Canada ...


ZOMG! Heh, that is news to me, no pun intended 

Sorry, I don't know of any links from a Canadian station


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow! What's the term for being bias towards a whole Country?


----------



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

I suspect its the Canadian govt that has blocked us from the Glenn Beck program...not the americans...


----------



## Paronoid1 (Oct 16, 2008)

MaryV said:


> I suspect its the Canadian govt that has blocked us from the Glenn Beck program...not the americans...


Blame Canada!


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

The American based media company blocked it due to distribution agreements. It's common on the web to have certain shows blocked due to media deals within that country. In the U.K. there might be a series that you can watch for free on the web that is distributed on DVD in the U.S. thus they block viewing in the U.S. so as not to hurt the DVD sales etc.


----------



## skip (Dec 13, 2008)

I have always lived by the motto "prepare for the worst, but pray for the best".


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Glenn Beck is a smart guy. I'm not aware of him ever using fear tactics or sensationalism in his broadcasts. I he has come to realize the importance of being prepared for tuff times ahead, then he's late. Most of us reached that conclusion some time ago.

Speaking of which, we have friends that we care about dearly. I have spoken to them on several occasions regarding preparedness and how important it is, but can't stimulate any interest on their part. Some people just don't worry about it, I guess.

Under the authority of the U.S. Constitution, no one is bound to adhere to any unconstitutional law. If the socialist pass unconstitutional laws, wide-spread disobedience would be the proper response, not hurrying to comply and then betching about it here on the internet. Registration of firearms is the last step prior to confiscation. Remember that.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Glenn Beck comes off as a pretty genuinely concerned individual about the future of America. I think he does sensationalize to a small degree to get viewers. He's about the only mainstream network anchor out there really speaking the truth.


----------



## mona (Feb 28, 2009)

I've watched Glen Beck for over a year now, and have learned a lot about the American/world situation from him and many other Fox network shows.

I've been a prepper for over 30 years and have used my preps through good times and bad times. But I am here to say that "I've only really needed my preps through the bad times!" Thank goodness they were there.


----------

